

Does a Compiler Class Still Matter? - vlad
http://www.builderau.com.au/news/soa/Does-a-compiler-class-still-matter-/0,339028227,320282340,00.htm

======
rajeshamara
I really don't understand the point of this article and also lately these kind
of articles. People want to write for the heck of writing. All the basic
courses are still relevant and valid. for ex. if there is no compiler course
then people don't know how to build compilers. If there are no compilers or
interpreters, you cannot write code (it will be useless because you cannot
convert your code to machine language). Then there will be no products and no
innovation.

------
owinebarger
In this situation, I would recommend "Essentials of Programming Languages"
before something like "Engineering a Compiler".

